# Anyone with info on A6906?



## tomc1426 (Nov 7, 2009)

Stopped by a local pawn shop and they had a stainless A6906. Double/single action. Gun felt pretty good in my hands, but I really don't know much about it. Owner of shop showed me a book that said it was made last in 1999. Any info as to known problems, experiences etc would be appreciated.

By the way, gun looked to be in near excellent shape. Price $425 which included a Galco Cop holster (used).

Thanks,
Tom


----------



## Daka (Jun 16, 2010)

tomc1426 said:


> Stopped by a local pawn shop and they had a stainless A6906. Double/single action. Gun felt pretty good in my hands, but I really don't know much about it. Owner of shop showed me a book that said it was made last in 1999. Any info as to known problems, experiences etc would be appreciated.
> 
> By the way, gun looked to be in near excellent shape. Price $425 which included a Galco Cop holster (used).
> 
> ...


Tom
I had a 6906 great gun, you could probably use it as a hammer and it'd still shoot !!
Sold it for $450 a few monts ago just to clear out some guns...safe was FULL


----------



## samurai (Jul 8, 2010)

I bought a LNIB 6906 last fall for $400 OTD. I picked got some of the S&W extensions for the 5906 mags and can now carry 15 rounds.in about the same size package.


----------



## marple034 (Jan 15, 2011)

*Sw 6906*

I used and carried the 6906 for several years. Still have some of the holsters that I used and wish they could be used with my current weapons. Anyhow, the gun is a great gun, and kind of sorry that I ever got rid of it. The only reason I would not seek out another one is that they do not have a rail for tactical lighting and lasers. Other than that, I would highly recommend the handgun. Good luck with your purchase, but I think the price is a little high with all the newer techie pieces on the market, I would expect them to be a little more reasonably priced.


----------

